# Distal Clavicle Fx dx



## rjenn86 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am wanting to bill out a dx of 810.03 for distal clavicle fracture, but I'm also leaning towards 810.02? Help! Thank you.


----------



## dclark7 (Feb 1, 2013)

What does the radiology report say?  If it says distal use 810.03 if it says shaft use 810.02.


----------



## daedolos (Mar 30, 2017)

*ICD 10-CM issues*

Why does it matter if the distal end of the clavicle fracture is anterior or posterior?  I never see it in the dictations or Xray reports and there is no "other" fracture code to use for clavicle breaks so I've been told just to code for shaft of clavicle although I disagree because it's inaccurate.  The problem here is the code will bounce back from the payer as unspecified if I code correctly.  Please advise.

Peace
@_*


----------



## AlanPechacek (Mar 31, 2017)

I am not sure why you are talking in ICD-9 code numbers instead of ICD-10.  Please explain if you would.  In ICD-10, the codes for fracture of the Lateral (i.e. Distal) Clavicle is S42.03 _ _ (6th character 1: displaced right, 2: displaced left, 4: non-displaced right, or 5: non-displaced left) and 7th character options of A, B, D, G, K, P, and S.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------



## daedolos (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification.  I mistakenly confused distal with sternal.

Peace
@_@


----------

